# Anyone played Bioshock Infinite while baked?



## jin420 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone played Bioshock Infinite while baked? It's pretty damn trippy it goes into parallel universes and alternate realities it's a total mind freak.


----------



## thetester (Apr 22, 2013)

I finished it the other week. I have to say, those George Washington guys in the prison area freaked me the fuck out.


----------



## jin420 (Apr 24, 2013)

Are you talking about those dudes that had the lights coming out of they're faces? Yeah that was pretty crazy I wasted a lot of ammo before figuring out that hiding was the best option. I wanna play again but it's a pretty depressing game towards the end. A lot of games seem to have depressing endings here lately.


----------



## ricky6991 (Apr 24, 2013)

playing it now. im in the airship controlling the giant bird... i find myself not using the magic ever lol. i know the game would be ton easier if i did since using multiple combinations of them makes stronger


----------



## MassDeffect (Apr 24, 2013)

Great game, Great story! Prob my favorite since Red Dead Redemption and Mass Effect.


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 24, 2013)

I understand it takes only 10-12 hours to finish?


----------



## thetester (Apr 24, 2013)

jin420 said:


> Are you talking about those dudes that had the lights coming out of they're faces? Yeah that was pretty crazy I wasted a lot of ammo before figuring out that hiding was the best option. I wanna play again but it's a pretty depressing game towards the end. A lot of games seem to have depressing endings here lately.


I'm trying not to spoil it for those that haven't gotten there yet, but they were in the prison/loony bin area, they were controlled by the trumpet head dude.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I watched my brother beat it in 3 days while baked. Pretty depressing.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2013)

Took me two days on easy. But that is because I could not stop playing! Best game in a long time!!!! Time to try the next level of difficulty. The story reminds me of the Gunslinger series of Dark Tower books by Stephen King.


----------



## DonPepe (Apr 25, 2013)

My brother and I are playing it atm, its taking a long time to get thru cause we don't have much time when we are both home. Also if you are not playing it on the max difficulty you are not getting the whole game. I played it at my friends house on normal and it was just a walk thru, its not what i would call hard even on its highest difficulty but its a lot better than most of the games i have played lately. like skyrim, best game ever made but with only comatose, asleep, and retarded as difficulty levels it got old really fast.


----------



## jin420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Took me two days on easy. But that is because I could not stop playing! Best game in a long time!!!! Time to try the next level of difficulty. The story reminds me of the Gunslinger series of Dark Tower books by Stephen King.


 Pretty much same story with me man I didn't sleep for a whole weekend. I got it thursday night last week and had it beat by sunday. Coincendently that being 4/20 weekend I just now harvested some early smoke from one of my grow chambers. Hadn't smoked in months and even at 6wks this hybrid I made is pretty damn strong. Smoked the whole time through and by early monday morning my mind was throughly freaked out. Without revealing too much or going into anime too much it kinda reminded me of instrumentality from neon genesis evangelion. I might go play again I'm pretty baked.


----------



## jin420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Everything still seemed like a dream that monday morning after beating it. My mind had to readjust back to reality it was pretty damn trippy yo.


----------



## jin420 (Apr 25, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> I understand it takes only 10-12 hours to finish?


 It took me around 25 but I scavenge alot and check everything out. I suppose I could cut that time in half if I really wanted too. I do wish it had been longer though but it's not really a big deal.


----------



## jin420 (Apr 25, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> playing it now. im in the airship controlling the giant bird... i find myself not using the magic ever lol. i know the game would be ton easier if i did since using multiple combinations of them makes stronger


 I know the feeling there were a bunch of them but I barely used them. I used possession sometimes and that was it. Melees from the skyhook were pretty freakin brutal man.


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, I have to agree...i just get fucking anxious when people are running around trying to kill me.


----------



## mewk69 (May 9, 2013)

A little OT, but this thread title made me think of this:
[video=youtube;j0B7bzP-Gog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0B7bzP-Gog[/video]


----------



## ogreb (May 10, 2013)

I play all my games baked.

Get's me in the " zone ".

And I did play Infinite.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 10, 2013)

Why would you play any video game without being baked?


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Why would you play any video game without being baked?


competitions.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, i beat that shit fairly quickly aswell just under a week on hard; unlocked 1999 mode. the first time i met Elizabeths mother/the siren was the worst battle. That, and whoever wrote the ending deserves a slap to the face. I hope you guys enjoyed that end more than i did... lol


PS3 version came with a digital D/L of the original Bioshock. So now im making my way through that to see if there's any hidden things for Infinite.. chronologically it makes sense considering Infinite was 40 years before. but yeahh, good franchise fo' sho


----------

